# ADVANCE NOTICE TTOC AGM Saturday 12th July



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

An early invitation to the first AGM of the TTOC on Saturday 12th July in Peterborough at 4pm. Venue being booked - will update this thread soon.

Building on the success of the EGM in January, this will be YOUR opportunity to express your support for the club, make your opinions known and become involved by standing for election to a regional rep or committee role. Everyone is welcome to attend, but only TTOC members will be entitled to vote (so JOIN NOW!)

Meeting will last a round an hour and a half and we will be adjourning to a hostelry in Peterborough for drinks afterwards.

Any questions let me know.

Louise


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Venue is the Butterfly Hotel in Peterborough - some rooms available so book very soon!

L


----------

